# Cabinet stain spots



## Jgup (10 mo ago)

Hello smart people!
Sanded off the old stain from kitchen cabinets, used the miniwax preconditioner and restrained. Was happy with how they all turned out but for one. This guy that was next to the oven has spots that instantly darken, even with just the conditioner, and rings around them that won't take any stain. Sanded it back down, and tried again, but the problem got worse. (I started just throwing stain at to get something to stick, so I realize the rest of it looks terrible now as well.) Any ideas what is causing the spots? Or how to fix without creating a new finish that won't match the rest?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

looks like you sanded through the veneer. just paint them..


----------



## Jgup (10 mo ago)

Do you think cutting in new pieces of veneer in the recessed boxes could achieve the same look? Or is that a whole new can or worms


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

